# Cr 2



## airnorth (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure if this is the correct forum for this query but please can someone tell me the significance of a CR2? I have one for an officer I am researching which shows his details, ship name and a stamp for Immingham and a date - seems straight forward but on the reverse there are numbers as follows... 128023 30.6.37 then underneath the numbers 148256 10.9.37 and below that the word that may be Addcombe but looks like Rddcombe 18.3.41.

I realise there are dates inviolved but the other numbers are not familiar to me

I hope you can help!


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

They are Ships Official Nos 
128023 “INDRADEO” originally “EURYBATES”

148256 “BENARTY” 

164852 “ Radcombe” Registered 1942 Middlesbrough


Ray


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

RADCOMBE was originaly the Yugoslav flagged NIKOLA PASIC taken over by MOWT in 1941 and renamed in that year but if as Ray has said, not registered until 1942, then you may have problems sourcing Crew Agreements and Logbooks.
CR2's are notoriously unreliable. Best bet is to search Crew Agreements. Depends on how far you wish to take your research.

Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The CR 2 card effective (1921-1941) those from 1913-1921 were destroyed.

Basically this card will record the seaman's foreign voyages. These voyages being noted as you have discovered by ship's official number, not name. The dates adjacent to the official number record the seaman's date of engagement on the ship.



> 128023 “INDRADEO” originally “EURYBATES”


This ship is important to me as she was later renamed 'BENDORAN' and helped rescue some of the survivors from my late father's ship, 'CITY OF CAIRO' in 1942. 'BENDORAN' was later sunk as a Blockship at Normandy in 1944.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## airnorth (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks gents - as always much appreciated


----------

